# ASK: Dish Network 811 & Sony VCR Hookup



## Alain (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello All!

When the installer finished setting up the HD receiver, he left some of the wires in the HDTV rear unplugged. I've got the DVD reset, the 5.1 surround reset but I can't seem to get any picture out of the VCR in "record" mode; it will play a pre-recorded tape just fine. Toggling back & forth with the "TV/VIDEO" does nothing with the VCR remote, or the HD receiver remote.

The 811 has a "test setup" for the VCR. Enter your VCR code and the setup will record, stop and rewind the VCR. Passed the test ONLY when the VCR is ON. If power is off, VCR does not activate. Secondly, nothing is recorded on the tape during this test but snow, so I know that the VCR is recording, it's just not getting a video signal.

Rear of 811 has video/audio #1 out; that component wire set went to line #1 in on the vcr. Conversely, the 811 video/audio input #1 went to the vcr line #1 output.

There is an "out rf [to tv]" connection that still has the coax connected to the rear of the "UHF/VHF" tv connector. I've disconnected/reconnected with no change.

What am I forgetting? What am I missing? Please help!

Am I so close to the problem that I can't see the simple solution?!

Many thanks for taking the time to respond!

Alain...San Diego


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Change your channel on the VCR to Local input, usually channel 00.


----------



## shadowcat (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm having the exact same problem, Sony VCR, I can play back fine, the VCR tests all work correctly, however, I can not record anything. I'm using RCA output 1 from 811 into my input on the back of the VCR I can switch the VCR input to this line1 , but nothing ever shows up???

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

shadowcat said:


> I'm having the exact same problem, Sony VCR, I can play back fine, the VCR tests all work correctly, however, I can not record anything. I'm using RCA output 1 from 811 into my input on the back of the VCR I can switch the VCR input to this line1 , but nothing ever shows up???


Here's something to check. Make sure your using the 811's outputs not inputs. Looking at the rear panel it is the composite outputs farthest right as circled it the attached illustration.


----------

